# What do you feed your P's?



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hello all. Besides the usual(i.e. fish, beef heart, worms, etc.), what other items do you safely feed your P's? I've heard some use chicken to feed their P's. Wouldn't the preservatives in Chicken be bad for them? What other types of food do you feed your P's. Thanks!


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

raw fish, shrimp pellets, worms and also greenfood. My pygos loves algaetabs and others greenfood what is actually ment to plecos. And why not chicken but make sure that is not spiced at anyway and dont give bones. They are sharp and may hurt your fish.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Shrimp is a good choice. As a treat chicken can be used. Just get it from a butcher and make sure no preservatives are used. Packaged chicken from a store i would not trust.


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

i would advise strongly against feeding your p's chicken. besides the preserv's it will do a number on your tanks water quality. i like to stick with fish filets (catfish, talipa etc) shrimp and if you got the extra money, shellfish (clams.muscles,oysters) . also i just recently got some squid for my pygos and they seem to love it. it's best to feed a variety of foods . i like to try to offer 3 different kinds of food to my pygos a week.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

red&black said:


> i would advise strongly against feeding your p's chicken. besides the preserv's it will do a number on your tanks water quality. i like to stick with fish filets (catfish, talipa etc) shrimp and if you got the extra money, shellfish (clams.muscles,oysters) . also i just recently got some squid for my pygos and they seem to love it. it's best to feed a variety of foods . i like to try to offer 3 different kinds of food to my pygos a week.
> [snapback]1134634[/snapback]​


Chicken can get messy. Beefheart and an red meat should be rarely used as a treat.

That being said, I am strong believer in shrimp. It is cheap, easy, and very nutritious. You just thaw a frozen shrimp out, and throw it in I also use frozen silversides, smelt, and fish filets.

Any food should only be in your tank for about 20 minutes. After that you should remove whatevers left and discard it.

Good luck.


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Also I ment that chicken is ok to use *sometimes*. Especially if you are begoing to clean your tank at same day. And give small pieces so that they can swallow them at one piece. Then it will go messy if piranhas has to rip the chicken pieces. And btw: Im talking about chicken meat, not whole chicken...


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Raw shrimp, crawfish tails, squid, wild caught bluegill after its been frozen for 2 weeks, redworms and nightcrawlers

Edit: Krill







for the younger ones


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

catfish fillet, beefheart,smelts, shrimp.......


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I feed my Reds smelt, fish fillet (pangasius catfish, redfish, tilapia), shrimp (which is their staple), mussels and pellets(algae pellets so they get some greens, and floating color-enhancing cichlid pellets - both made my Hikari).
I stay away from chicken, mamal meat and organs and live feeders altogether - what I feed gives them all the nutrients and vitamins they need, and those food types are a bit too risky for my liking: why feed it if it ain't necessary?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> I feed my Reds smelt, fish fillet (pangasius catfish, redfish, tilapia), shrimp (which is their staple), mussels and pellets(algae pellets so they get some greens, and floating color-enhancing cichlid pellets - both made my Hikari).
> I stay away from chicken, mamal meat and organs and live feeders altogether - what I feed gives them all the nutrients and vitamins they need, and those food types are a bit too risky for my liking: why feed it if it ain't necessary?
> [snapback]1135730[/snapback]​


can you please say what's (pangasius catfish) is this regular catfish, does it have (Thiamine) in it. thanks


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

RB 32 said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > I feed my Reds smelt, fish fillet (pangasius catfish, redfish, tilapia), shrimp (which is their staple), mussels and pellets(algae pellets so they get some greens, and floating color-enhancing cichlid pellets - both made my Hikari).
> ...


I'm not sure if it contains Thiaminase - some catfish do, however.
One species of Pangasius is the Paroon Shark: http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/panga...gasiu/268_f.php
I'm not sure if that's the species I fed though, as there are more, and the bag just said "Pangasius".


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

The other day, I ran out of fish food and had to feed all of my fish prosciutto (Italian dry cured ham).

I was amazed that all of my fish like prosciutto. I was going to give them some provolone cheese and speghetti to go with their Italian dinner (just kidding).

Because of its fat content, red meat should only be fed on rare occasions, if at all.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> The other day, I ran out of fish food and had to feed all of my fish prosciutto (Italian dry cured ham).
> 
> I was amazed that all of my fish like prosciutto. I was going to give them some provolone cheese and speghetti to go with their Italian dinner (just kidding).
> 
> ...


Man you should be saving the prosciutto for yourself, that's some tasty stuff right there!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I feed my cariba whitefish fillets (pollock at the moment), earthworms, krill, and bloodworms. They seem to like the earthworms the best of all. The tear right into them, and chase each other taking it out of each other's mouths. They will have a pretty nice sized worm destroyed in 3 seconds or less.
~Taylor~


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Mine get a steady diet of raw chicken, raw pork, raw beef(not ground) and raw catfish. Then of course...the weekly live treat, usually another fish of some sort.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Mine get a steady diet of raw chicken, raw pork, raw beef(not ground) and raw catfish. Then of course...the weekly live treat, usually another fish of some sort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want to sound like a dick or anything, but you should think about cutting back on the chicken, beef, and pork. Fish is a much better staple food bro, and that stuff should honestly be used sparingly if not at all. Just some food for thought.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Cats


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

Prawns, lance fish, whitebait, squid, baby octopus, and very occasionally either steak or pork.

As Doctorvec says, the main part of the diet should be fish rather than animal meat. Fish can't process the animal fat properly, and with them being cold blooded, it can solidify around their livers and cause bad health problems.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Cats
> [snapback]1144109[/snapback]​


Fur removed right?









I have also heard good things about catfish nuggets from Mas and I am gonna try. For fish though, I prefer whole smelt of silversides, because you get scales and all.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

doctorvtec said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Cats
> ...


Yeah, use those "It's *not* a cat!" cats from Friends :laugh:


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Thanks Judazz, those things scare the crap outta me, and now I will be haing nightmares.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i feed my p's a staple diet of large shrimp and silversides


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

bloodworms.. they are only .5" right now


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i give mainly ciclid sticks then they get crickets or

shrimp every few days once i have enough guppies

im going to try a gelatine recipe i have in mind


----------

